# Gloomis NRX 8wt opinions



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I'm looking into buying a new rod I recently broke my tfo lefty kreh and am wanting to upgrade a bit. I mainly fish for reds anybody have any thoughts or opinions on these rods? Btw I'm a fairly new fly fisherman if that makes any difference in opinion. I've read many reviews on the rod and all were good. Also good from the tfo bvk.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I own the BVK and NRX in 8 and fish them a lot. I love them both. Considering every thing if I was to do it all all over again I would save the 500$ difference between the two and stick with the BVK. Either one a big upgrade from what you had.

But, if you broke your Lefty Kreh TFO will replace for 25$.

You can not go wrong with either one. Check out ebay they come up frequently deeply discounted.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Yea I found an nrx for 644 which is a couple hundred off retail. I'll keep digging for a bvk.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I have fished the Sage salt water rods for years, currently the Xi3. Recently I bought an 8wt NRX for an upcoming trip to the Bahamas. After casting the Xi3 and the NRX side by side over the last 2 months I can say without hesitation I like the NRX better. For me, it is smoother and casts with less effort. I have not landed any big fish with it, just practice casting for bass in a pond, so I am not sure if it has as much back bone as the Sage but based on casting I am going sell the Xi3 and get a 2nd NRX.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

my NRX is a cannon.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like the nrx is a great rod. Does 644 sound like a decent price? It's on eBay. That's the best price I've found.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Go cast them at a shop - rods are a personal feel. Don't buy just for the brand name. Personally, I am a Winston guy - I fish the B2X and am considering upgrading to the B3SX. The B3SX is like a laser guided B2X. I just love the casting stroke of the Winston. I used to be a Sage guy btw. I like the NRX, considering getting another 9 wt - this would be what I'd get.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

the recoil guides on the nrx are a plus.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

The recoil guides on the cross current are the same as the NRX. For the money the cross current is the way to go. These 1 piece rods are far superior to any 4 piece tfo rod. Do yourself some justice and go to local fly shop to hold a few.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

$650.00 is a fair price for the NRX. If you buy it new for $650.00, use it for a couple of years, take care of it and don't abuse it, the rod will still be worth 350 - $400 when you go to sell it. I upgrade my rods every few years by selling the used rods on E-bay. After the initial purchase it usually only costs me 200+- to trade up to the next latest and greatest.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

ALERT

If you purchase the NRX on ebay do not forget about the WILDCARD (in case you do not know) the Loomis Wildcard is a card that you should receive with the purchase of the rod. it gives the buyer a one time FREE rod replacement, no questions asked from any Loomis dealer. 

It is my understanding that once a card is register it cannot be transfer to another person. 

Just be aware on ebay many times the rod appears cheaper than it is because it does not come with the FREE replacement rod. 

I just posted this is case you did not know, did not want you to get ripped off. This was the way it was two years ago when I got mine, I doubt it has changed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Good point about the wild card. Be sure and get it even if you have to go new. Stuff happens.
I have an 8wt NRX one piece and it is a cannon. An ultralight, ultra accurate cannon. We also
have a 10wt one piece Crosscurrent. It doesn't cast like the NRX, but it whipped a 27 lb Jack
Crevalle to hand in 18 minutes the other day.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

You may want to check and see if Loomis still offers the Wildcard, I heard that is was being discontinued. Of course, I may be wrong too....


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

I stand corrected, the NRX is covered.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I believe the Loomis warranty service is $100 + $20 shipping so if you need to get your broken rod repaired it will cost you $120.00 unless you have a wild card. If you have the wc then the first repair is free. Check with the seller on ebay to see if the rod you are buying is eligible for the wild card. If it is used or from a private seller probably not but if the rod is new and the seller is a dealer you should be able to send in for the wc.
Depending on the price you pay for the rod, having the wc warranty is a gamble. I have broken 3 rods out of many, in 15 years and many 100s of fish.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Have the Loomis on the way should be here Thursday. Comes new with warranty. Can't wait to put it to the test this weekend.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

You can find the cross current pro 1 for around 400. They are great rods, cast extremely well and will save you some money. They have the same rec recoil guides. Maybe just not as light of a blank but not enough to warrant a couple hundred extra. Another rod to look at is the hardy proaxis.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Pro 1 is different technology. I use one in a 12wt.

The test of 8wt rods was done fairly and NRX is a winner. Does it mean the world of fly rods ends there? Not at all. The one piece NRX models are very nice and tough. Yes I speak from experience, having the 7, 8, 9 and 11 NRX's. Very, Very happy with them. I would likely own the TFO BVK if I didn't. 

I also own and fish the Inshore Spinning Series of NRX and feel it's the best for me. Do other rods work well, probably.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

When I spoke to the seller they said gloomis doesn't offer the wild card but is still under warranty. Of course just my luck I've broken the tip already somehow getting it out or in the under gunnel rod holder. Does anyone have any experience with warranty return process . Does it go back to Loomis or the seller? I was doing so good with it already have a TT and reds on it


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

My guess is that is the chance you take buying it at a discount from ebay. G Loomis will repair the rod for $100.00 just like any other rod. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

G Loomis is not ugly stick, contact them for there shipping address, send it to them, and they will repair, replace the rod at a minor cost to you. In your case it was an owners screw up, but if it was truly a defect they will surely replace at 0 cost plus shipping. 
Unfortunately, this happens to all of us at some time or another. Hurry up and get it mailed, the fish are hungry!!!!!


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Got it in the mail headed back to them this morning. Called them and they said with the nrx I could have called them and they would have sent me a new rod with a way to send them back the broken rod. But It was already too late by the time I found that out. From what I understand it will cost at most 100 or 120 with shipping. I shipped it priority they should have it by Thursday.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ended up costing me $45. Just got it back today.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's awesome. Good folks over there at Gloomis


----------

